# Company asking for DEWA bill



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

I was asked to submit a DEWA bill. They said the company can claim a refund from Dubai Municipality for Housing Fees.

Is this customary?

Btw, I receive a fixed monthly housing allowance but I pay my DEWA bills directly, not through the company.

Thanks.


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

not sure if it is customary as I'm new to Dubai, but my company said they will refund the DEWA housing fee. So I guess they must be claiming from the municipality too.

Ed


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmm, it could be that companies pay a housing fee for each employee, and if the employee is already paying that fee in the DEWA bill then they can claim it back.

I don't think I'm getting any refunds though..



Desert_Ed said:


> Hi,
> 
> not sure if it is customary as I'm new to Dubai, but my company said they will refund the DEWA housing fee. So I guess they must be claiming from the municipality too.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

tdot said:


> Hmm, it could be that companies pay a housing fee for each employee, and if the employee is already paying that fee in the DEWA bill then they can claim it back.
> 
> I don't think I'm getting any refunds though..


You should check with your HR dept, otherwise what's the benefit of giving them a copy of your DEWA bill?

Also the housing fee is linked to the amount of rent you pay (I think 5%) so how would they know what they can claim back from the municipality. My company asked for the DEWA bill to check if I'm paying the housing fee.


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

I checked with HR but they wouldn't give me a straight answer. They seemed to be more confused than I was.



Desert_Ed said:


> You should check with your HR dept, otherwise what's the benefit of giving them a copy of your DEWA bill?
> 
> Also the housing fee is linked to the amount of rent you pay (I think 5%) so how would they know what they can claim back from the municipality. My company asked for the DEWA bill to check if I'm paying the housing fee.


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

tdot said:


> I checked with HR but they wouldn't give me a straight answer. They seemed to be more confused than I was.


LOL, let me get this right. They asked you for a copy of your DEWA bill, but they can't tell you why?

In your position I'd ask them to clarify exactly why they need it, before I decide to give it to them or not.

Ed


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Yup, exactly that. They're clueless. It's a Dubai thing.



Desert_Ed said:


> LOL, let me get this right. They asked you for a copy of your DEWA bill, but they can't tell you why?
> 
> In your position I'd ask them to clarify exactly why they need it, before I decide to give it to them or not.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Desert_Ed (Jun 16, 2014)

"only in Dubai!" LOL


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The housing fee existed for many years before we were all charged for it. Employers actually used to pay it as part of their visa/licensing fees. I don't know if this had changed but I've never been asked to show my bill to any of my employers.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

tdot said:


> I was asked to submit a DEWA bill. They said the company can claim a refund from Dubai Municipality for Housing Fees.
> 
> Is this customary?
> 
> ...


A refund of excess charges can be claimed if the Municipality tax on the DEWA bill is higher than it should be, not a complete refund of the tax.

It should be 5% of rent paid. If you or your landlord or your company paying the rent bill hasn't submitted the rent agreement then the DEWA bill includes 5% of the estimated annual rent for your type of accommodation in the area you're in.

Seems an unusual request if the company is giving you a housing allowance - that means you're paying your own rent? Or are they paying rent *and* giving you a housing allowance?


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

I think they still do, so unless the amount is claimed back, the municipality is getting a double fee from the employer and the employee, but don't take my word for it.



BedouGirl said:


> The housing fee existed for many years before we were all charged for it. Employers actually used to pay it as part of their visa/licensing fees. I don't know if this had changed but I've never been asked to show my bill to any of my employers.


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

They're just giving me an allowance. I'm handling the lease and DEWA.



bonk said:


> Seems an unusual request if the company is giving you a housing allowance - that means you're paying your own rent? Or are they paying rent *and* giving you a housing allowance?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I asked my PRO about this today and he said we haven't been asked for this, as a company, for more than three years now.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I get housing fee reimbursement. I need to submit a claim and attach a copy of my Dewa bill based on which I get the full amount reimbursed. If you aren't getting reimbursed I'm not sure what the point of asking for your DEWA bill is.


----------



## arzuae (Jul 23, 2014)

None of you guys really know for what your employer insist on giving them your DEWA bill. 
Let me clarify it to you as I was inside of this process. Actually employer needs a copy of your tenancy contract as well.

It will not exempt you from municipality fee, but it will save money for your employer each time they renew a trade license. It's all connected to how many staff in company they have and what are their position. 

I will give you an example. If company is a medical clinic, for each doctor employee company should pay municipality fee worth AED 1000. If company gives a proof that housing fee is handled by the employee than employer will be exempted from it.

In trade license renewal quote it called as "staff accommodation" and it's equal to "housing fee" in DEWA bill


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arzuae said:


> None of you guys really know for what your employer insist on giving them your DEWA bill. Let me clarify it to you as I was inside of this process. Actually employer needs a copy of your tenancy contract as well. It will not exempt you from municipality fee, but it will save money for your employer each time they renew a trade license. It's all connected to how many staff in company they have and what are their position. I will give you an example. If company is a medical clinic, for each doctor employee company should pay municipality fee worth AED 1000. If company gives a proof that housing fee is handled by the employee than employer will be exempted from it. In trade license renewal quote it called as "staff accommodation" and it's equal to "housing fee" in DEWA bill


That's correct, but when I asked my PRO yesterday, he said we - as a company - have not been asked for this for quite a few years now.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm guessing this does not apply to Free Zone companies as it's the first I've ever heard of it?


----------



## arzuae (Jul 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> That's correct, but when I asked my PRO yesterday, he said we - as a company - have not been asked for this for quite a few years now.


You mean to say they haven't been asked by economic department to pay for municipality fees or they didn't ask their employees to give them a copy of DEWA bill?

It the 1st one, than I can say that I have done this procedure for the past 3 years


I have no idea if same applies in free zone


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arzuae said:


> You mean to say they haven't been asked by economic department to pay for municipality fees or they didn't ask their employees to give them a copy of DEWA bill? It the 1st one, than I can say that I have done this procedure for the past 3 years I have no idea if same applies in free zone


We're not FZ and no we haven't been asked for at least three years.


----------



## arzuae (Jul 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> We're not FZ and no we haven't been asked for at least three years.


It might depend of your position in company. If you are an ordinary staff then your DEWA bill doesn't make a big difference


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arzuae said:


> It might depend of your position in company. If you are an ordinary staff then your DEWA bill doesn't make a big difference


No, he was quite definite that he had not been asked for any.


----------

